# 2008 Corvette Android 7" Tablet Install



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I recently finished installing a Samsung Galaxy Tab2 7.0 in my corvette to replace my current pioneer stereo! I'm far from finished, but the initial install is done.

For reference, my original install thread is HERE.

Still to do:
1) Install Parrot CK3000 bluetooth hands-free kit
2) Build circuits to interface steering wheel controls with tablet

--------------------
MOUNTING SYSTEM
--------------------
First, I fab'd mounting brackets out of 1/8" flat steel rods from Home Depot. I bought a cracked console bezel (hence the tape) to use for test fitting. I also bought and murdered a metra double-din adapter from crutchfield.


















































































--------------------
DISASSEMBLED DOC
--------------------
I bought and disassembled a Samsung tablet doc so that I could have a very low profile interface connection. The vette left almost NO room to either side for connectivity, so this had to be thought out a fair bit.





































--------------------
CYANOGENMOD AND EXTERNAL MIC
--------------------
I rooted and installed cyanogenmod10 on the tablet, and bought a right-angle 3-signal headphone jack interface with the electronics and external microphone.










--------------------
INSTALLATION
--------------------
Here are some pictures of the actuall install into the corvette.





































--------------------
DEMO VIDEO
--------------------
See it in action!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Looks good!


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job! I'm planning something similar in my C5. I really wish I didn't have this damn din and a half nonsense. Thanks GM. Lol. It would make doing what your doing a lot easier. I'm interested to see this build unfold.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Nice job! I'm planning something similar in my C5. I really wish I didn't have this damn din and a half nonsense. Thanks GM. Lol. It would make doing what your doing a lot easier. I'm interested to see this build unfold.


Thanks! Din-1/2 would definitely be tough to deal with. You might look into this upcoming product: LINK It could be easier to deal with, fitment-wise. Downsides include a relatively weak processor and lack of bluetooth. Good luck!

EDIT: That tablet doesn't have GPS, either. That'd probably be a deal breaker. Maybe a Galaxy Note 2? LINK It has impressive specs and supports APT-X technology which could prove very useful in a carputer environment.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet job. Hope that tab doesn't give any probs. feat build man!


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevyrider96 said:


> Sweet job. Hope that tab doesn't give any probs. feat build man!


Thanks! The only problem I fear is an overheating issue on hot days here in El Paso. At least since summer is over, I don't think I'll have to deal with it for a while.


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Super clean install, looks great!

How do update info on it when it's installed in the dash? Like if you wanted to add MP3 or videos? Do you have to uninstall or can you access a connector somewhere/


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

w8lifter21 said:


> Super clean install, looks great!
> 
> How do update info on it when it's installed in the dash? Like if you wanted to add MP3 or videos? Do you have to uninstall or can you access a connector somewhere/


Thanks!

Adding content is easy. When the car is in the garage, I can connect the tablet to my home wireless network and transfer files via WiFi. I have a home theater PC that I use as my audio library. All other components in my house just stream music wirelessly from the HTPC. For the tablet, I use an Android App called "FolderSync" to automatically sync my audio library from my HTPC to the tablet's MicroSDXC card every morning at 3am.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is this the Samsung with the telephone also? Sorry if I missed this but those
are magnets holding it in place? How well does the GPS work? I've been asking
around to see if anyone is making an adaptor, that uses TOSLINK vs RCA?

How are you switching the amps on?

Thanks for your help, and I LOVE this install! I have sent it to a buddy of mine
that has an 04. He just ordered his bezel and sub enclosure from Double D Mods.
I haven't seen it yet but he says it sounds really good, that is all relative being he
is 65 years old.... :surprised::laugh:Rock on Daddy O


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Is this the Samsung with the telephone also? Sorry if I missed this but those
> are magnets holding it in place? How well does the GPS work? I've been asking
> around to see if anyone is making an adaptor, that uses TOSLINK vs RCA?
> 
> ...


Tell yer buddy to keep rocking! DoubleD has a great rep over on the vette forums, I'm sure they treated your buddy well.

The tablet I'm using is a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (LINK), and has no cell radios. It's WiFi only. I use my cell phone's WiFi hotspot function to deliver internet access to the tablet.

Those are indeed magnets glued to the back of the tablet. They are strong neodymium magnets that you can buy at your local Home Depot, and work very well with the flat steel bracket I fab'd. If you go this route, make sure you buy steel to make the bracket, not aluminum. Aluminum is not magnetic. Home Depot has both, and they're in the same area, so don't buy the wrong one.

You'll have to elaborate on the toslink vs RCA subject, I'm not entirely sure what you mean. I've done quite a bit of research on different audio-out solutions for android tablets with very minimal results. I read a few articles that claimed to have successfully used a usb sound card via "USB On The Go" protocol, but the problem there is, you can't use USBOTG and charge the tablet at the same time, so I ruled that one out. Some newer tablets support the APT-X protocol (uses bluetooth technology to wirelessly deliver high quality audio), but mine does not.

Normal aftermarket stereos use three signals for power. +12V constant, Ground, and +12V ignition switched. I used the +12V ignition switched signal to switch on my amplifiers.

Great questions, keep 'em coming!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for your fast reply.

About the RCA vs TOSLINK
My head unit or processor rather (SONY XES-P1) does have a analog to digital converter built in it so technically it will convert the signal to digital but I was hoping to use fiber optic directly from the 7.0 or 7.7 to the processor to cut down on potential noise. But I have been unable to find a dock that would go from the headphone jack, mini USB (OR whatever it has) or the bottom plug to TOSLINK fiber optic. 

So, my question is do you know of a product to run fiber optic directly from the Samsung to my processor? 

Yes, it seems the people at Double D are good folk. That build a number of product for these cars, best of all it looks rather stock. Funny enough before I was able to send him the photo's of your car he called me to see if I would come over tomorrow and tune his system. Pretty much the only thing he knows how to do is turn it up, off, change a channel, and radio station. I'm looking forward to hearing it. I'm just glad he didn't go to a local shop and get raped, because he knows so very little. He purchased every single product I recommended and is over the moon with how it sounds. It was a real chore to sell him on buying a woofer just because at his age he thought it would be "boom boom" he no want "BOOM BOOM" LOL. He also didn't want to spend a fortune. I'll have to get a grand total of what it all costs. And take a few photo's.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Thanks for your fast reply.
> 
> About the RCA vs TOSLINK
> My head unit or processor rather (SONY XES-P1) does have a analog to digital converter built in it so technically it will convert the signal to digital but I was hoping to use fiber optic directly from the 7.0 or 7.7 to the processor to cut down on potential noise. But I have been unable to find a dock that would go from the headphone jack, mini USB (OR whatever it has) or the bottom plug to TOSLINK fiber optic.
> ...


I know of no tablet with digital audio output of any kind outside of APT-X. Put it this way, if you find a tablet with a high quality digital audio output, I'll be very angry that I didn't find it before I bought and installed my system! Like I've said in other posts though, as soon as my crazy loud exhaust starts singing, no way ANYONE would be able to tell the difference between a processed signal vs. all digital. :laugh:

Good luck with the tuning. It's sad that local shops are such rapists, but I know what you mean. I always buy locally when I can (to support local buisness and economy) but with stereo equipment, I buy online. The lack of education at the average stereo shop is MIND BOGGLING. Also, they never have any of the brands I like. Maybe if I lived in a bigger/better town, I'd have more options.

EDIT: Take a look into the Motorola Xoom. Rumor is it's about to get Jelly Bean 4.1 and has an HDMI out. You should be able to grab the audio from the HDMI signal via toslink dongle, right?

EDIT2: Oops, I just notice that the Xoom is a 10" tablet... nevermind...


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

MileHigh350 said:


> Thanks! Din-1/2 would definitely be tough to deal with. You might look into this upcoming product: LINK It could be easier to deal with, fitment-wise. Downsides include a relatively weak processor and lack of bluetooth. Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: That tablet doesn't have GPS, either. That'd probably be a deal breaker. Maybe a Galaxy Note 2? LINK It has impressive specs and supports APT-X technology which could prove very useful in a carputer environment.


Thats pretty much what I'm doing. Eventually I'll re-work the opening for a tablet but I think for the time being its going to have to be my android phone via toslink to my 360.3 processor. I didn't realize the Note 2 was going to be compatible with the Apt-X technology. That's good to know since my EVO LTE is off to service for the third time.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Thats pretty much what I'm doing. Eventually I'll re-work the opening for a tablet but I think for the time being its going to have to be my android phone via toslink to my 360.3 processor. I didn't realize the Note 2 was going to be compatible with the Apt-X technology. That's good to know since my EVO LTE is off to service for the third time.


You have a 3sixty.3?? I am jack's complete jealousy. I really want one, but $$$$$!!!! I had a 3sixty.2 in my IS350 and loved it, despite it's noise floor issues. I have a 4-way stereo system in the vette, so the 3sixty.3 was practically MADE FOR ME!! You should just donate yours to me...


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha. I actually scored it for less than $500 from crutchfield. I couldn't pass a deal like that up. I even had a 3sixty.2 before this. Mine however never really had a noise floor issue; well not nearly as bad as I've heard others describe their units. 

I'm pulling toslink out of my phone via an mhl adapter. I have an hdmi swithcher that will pull the toslink audio out of the hdmi from the mhl adapter. Pure digital audio.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Haha. I actually scored it for less than $500 from crutchfield. I couldn't pass a deal like that up. I even had a 3sixty.2 before this. Mine however never really had a noise floor issue; well not nearly as bad as I've heard others describe their units.
> 
> I'm pulling toslink out of my phone via an mhl adapter. I have an hdmi swithcher that will pull the toslink audio out of the hdmi from the mhl adapter. Pure digital audio.


Dang, under $500 on Crutchfield? Open box? Refurb? I'll have to keep my eyes open for that.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Open box. The guy I talked to at crutchfield was 99% sure it was the unit they opened to take pics for the site. So essentially its brand new.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Open box. The guy I talked to at crutchfield was 99% sure it was the unit they opened to take pics for the site. So essentially its brand new.


Dang, I need to find a deal like that!!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Can we see pics of car?


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevyrider96 said:


> Can we see pics of car?


Absolutely!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

beautiful job. a+


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hardly any grass to take care of, boy am I jealous!!!!! Very nice car, too!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a very nice looking chevy my man. 

BOW TIE FOR LIFE!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Chevbowtie22,

If MileHigh doesn't mind, could you post info of the parts and model numbers of all the goodies you are using to get TOSLINK to work to your 360. I likely will not use my NIB Sony CDX-91 to play source material because I own so few CD's these days. I'll have it in the car in the event I have to use a CD at a show, or something odd happens. So, what tablet or source you use, adaptors, docks, cables, yadda yadda. If its too much clutter for this thread you can post it to mine if you wish 89Targa Carrera.

Thanks for your help and info
Scott


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevyrider96 said:


> That is a very nice looking chevy my man.
> 
> BOW TIE FOR LIFE!


Thanks! :beerchug:


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Chevbowtie22,
> 
> If MileHigh doesn't mind, could you post info of the parts and model numbers of all the goodies you are using to get TOSLINK to work to your 360. I likely will not use my NIB Sony CDX-91 to play source material because I own so few CD's these days. I'll have it in the car in the event I have to use a CD at a show, or something odd happens. So, what tablet or source you use, adaptors, docks, cables, yadda yadda. If its too much clutter for this thread you can post it to mine if you wish 89Targa Carrera.
> 
> ...


I don't mind at all. All good info, and very related to the topic.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

UPDATE:

I finished soldering the interface for the corvette hud/steering wheel buttons. I snapped a couple pics and made a quick video.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice... Wish I had the skills to do it :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

VERY SLICK!!!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, did you use the buttons from the PS remote and relocate them into the factory steering wheel button assembly?

Jay


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow!! Nice job. 

As far as the toslink from my phone it was still a work in progress. I was using a HTC Evo LTE as my phone/source. I was going to use the HTC mhl adapter to pull HDMI out from my phone. Here is a link to the mhl adapter. HTC MHL Adapter - HTC Audio & Video - HTC Accessories Depot 

The HDMI switcher I was using was the 4x1 monoprice Hdmi switcher. It turns on with power without physically pressing an on/off switch. Its also small enough to fit behind my dash. I was able to butcher an old zune car charger to use to power the switcher with 12v. Here is a link to the monoprice switcher. For only $39.15 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 4X1 HDMI® Switcher w/ Toslink & Digital Coaxial Port (Rev.2) w/ 3D support. | Auto & Powered HDMI Switches This unit has toslink out as well.

Now the reason I have mentioned this in past tense is I no longer own this phone. I now have a Samsung Galaxy S3 as a replacement for the HTC. I'm sure I will go about getting toslink in a very similar way for this phone.


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice, I love a good hack


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So, did you use the buttons from the PS remote and relocate them into the factory steering wheel button assembly?
> 
> Jay


The corvette buttons are of the short circuit type, just like the sixaxis buttons. I built a circuit to connect directly to the corvette buttons, and they work in the same way that the sixaxis buttons do. I didn't actually relocate the sixaxis buttons themselves. I just wired up a "different" button to the sixaxis cirtuit via the circuit I built in the post above. The disassembled controller now "thinks" that my vette buttons are actually sixaxis buttons.

I explained that the best way I could... I said "button" a lot...


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

Big_Valven said:


> Nice, I love a good hack


Me too!! :beerchug:


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

HOLY JEEBUS, love the 6axis mod. That has to be one of the most creative/genius/borderline insane mod ever. Great job man. Beautiful car too.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

airseeker said:


> HOLY JEEBUS, love the 6axis mod. That has to be one of the most creative/genius/borderline insane mod ever. Great job man. Beautiful car too.


Thanks, man. I have to admit, the sixaxis hack is definitely not all my idea. It's a popular mod when making laptop joystick boxes. I'm basically doing the same thing, except instead of interfacing with arcade buttons, I'm interfacing with Corvette buttons.


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm just glad to know that you are a rare breed of corvette owners that knows your car is not made from pure unobtainium and doesn't mind modding things.


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

airseeker said:


> I'm just glad to know that you are a rare breed of corvette owners that knows your car is not made from pure unobtainium and doesn't mind modding things.


Wait wait, the car is NOT made of unobtainium?  Then why the heck are its parts so expensive??? :laugh:


----------



## airseeker (Nov 13, 2011)

MileHigh350 said:


> Wait wait, the car is NOT made of unobtainium?  Then why the heck are its parts so expensive??? :laugh:


Ha, from what I understand it's because GM is buying italian cars and putting on a Chevy badge for the C7


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dayum...I'm sure you will have room for hi flux capacitor. Good stuff!


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

chevyrider96 said:


> Dayum...I'm sure you will have room for hi flux capacitor. Good stuff!


You know, I hadn't thought about a flux capacitor, but I'm sure it would make the project much more awesome. Great suggestion. :laugh:


----------



## MileHigh350 (Jan 15, 2011)

FINALLY created a video that demonstrates the automated startup and shutdown processes!!


----------

